# Narrow Band Imaging during EGD



## pupsgrl (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anyone else use 43499 if "narrow band imaging" is used during an egd?  I got dinged on my audit for not using that code in addition to my egd code and wanted to see if anyone else is coding for that. 
Thanks!!


----------

